# Someone talk some sense



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

I got a 18 year old son mivering to have some dinabol, he says he won't go to the gym unless he takes something lol. He doesn't go to the gym. I ve explained he knows nothing about his own body, diet training routines etc. I know what your going to say. He things I'm talking crap as dads do lol.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Ban this idiot


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I know loads of people like this, wont train unless they're on gear.


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Buy him a training bra, tell him he will need it if he carries on.


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Ban this idiot


Ban this idiot ? I just wanted me son to hear it from someone else. It's people like you need banning you gob ****e.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Too young, too inexperienced. Simple as that.


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

I've just threw a load of books at him on diet training etc. kids want everything now. Not only does he know nothing he is one of a twin. Him n his brother knock the **** out of each other. The last thing I need in the house  .


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

ianjay said:


> Ban this idiot ? I just wanted me son to hear it from someone else. It's people like you need banning you gob ****e.


Ban

This

Idiot


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Show him some impressive natural physiques so he knows you can still get a decent body without gear


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Make it an insentive, "son, get in the gym, do well and I will buy you your first cycle when your ready" if not just give him a slap and send him to his fvcking room


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Get some vitamin pills, chuck em in a dbol tub and send him on his way. He'll expect to get strong and grow but..... Oh wait he's 18 so he'll get strong and grow.....


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Mate,I think your ****ed!

He's going to get it off somebody else,at some point.its too easy to get a hold of,these days.

All you can do is educate him on why he shouldn't be doing it and that he needs to train and eat properly for a few years,before trying anything.

Unfortunately,this is the "want it now" generation,who have no patience and don't want to earn anything.they want everything handed to them on a plate.

Try and scare him about stories of gyno and getting **** loads of spots and a moon face!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I would coach him,sort him out a diet and training plan .There is no point telling him that without these things in place he will get absolutely nowhere ,hurt himself and lose the ability to screw his girlfriend.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

tell him that he is in danger of seriously and possible permanently ****ing himself up if me makes very quick strength gains without learning how to lift correctly first.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

He's 18 and past the stage where you can or should be prescriptive. Best you can do is encourage him to gain a better understanding so that he can make his own decisions. If he chooses not to educate himself or does so and makes the wrong decisions that's up to him. This may sound harsh but if you want to keep your sanity as a parent you have to cut the apron strings at the appropriate time.


----------

